# Napoleon Coconut Charcoal



## gavlar (May 31, 2018)

Hi all

Just picked up a box of this stuff https://www.napoleongrills.co.uk/ac...cd/en-ca/napoleon-coconut-briquettes-charcoal
and wondered if anyone has used this before and has any guidance as to how many to light at any one time for an overnight smoke.

Cheers

Gavlar


----------



## SonnyE (May 31, 2018)

Never heard of it before Gavlar, but it really looks interesting...

(They aren't clear cutting tropical islands of coconut trees are they? :confused::eek::rolleyes: ) Just Kidding...

It is available here, too.


----------



## gavlar (Jun 6, 2018)

Well I used the napoleon briquettes over the weekend to cook a shoulder of pork and a brisket as well as baked potatoes all in the brick smoker. The smoker itself is reasonably new and i am still experimenting with the burn rate and temperatures.

Once i heated up the smoker with seasoned hardwood and cheap briquettes from Aldi, i then placed two or three of the Napoleon briquettes which are long hexagonal hollow blocks, the seem to burn slow with a solid red glow throughout. I regularly re-loaded the smoker from 4.30 am through to 3pm with a solid constant temperature of around 110-120c.

Over this time i used half the box of briquettes which cost me £20, so this session cost £10. My smoker has a lot of calcium silicate insulation and fire bricks throughout and therefore I wish i has something else to cook low and slow as it kept a 90-100c temp for ages (I went to bed at 10pm and it was still hot)

In summary I think i need to experiment more with my smoker, but I am a convert to the coconut style briquettes, albeit once I have heated the smoker up first.

I am keep to heat of anyone else who have used these and also any tips on heating up a brick smoker in a timely and cost effective way.

Cheers all

ps, the brisket and shoulder was sensational

Gavlar


----------

